# Babies On The Beach???



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a random question because this is new for us. We are going to the beach at the end of August. We have twins that will be 11 months old at the time. I was wondering if anyone else has taken babies that young to the beach. If you have, do you have any advice and how did it go? The Rv Park is on the beach... God Bless!!

In His Fire,
John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

At 11 months old, they are old enough to use sunblock. I would ask their pediatrician which brand and spf they would recommend.
SPF clothing (I've seen little 1 piece outfits at RiteAid and Walgreen's) along with a hat if they will be in the sun. 
Bring an easy-up for shade and a pack and play to give yourselves a break. Water and maybe some Pedialyte to keep them hydrated.

Just watch them for overexposure, cause it can happen quickly...

Have a great trip!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our daughter and granddaughter camped with us at the beach when our granddaughter was only 6 months. And this was the Gulf coast in July also.








Like Dawn said, use lots of children's sunblock, keep them hydrated, and keep them in the shade as much as possible.

Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Years and years ago, my newborn son went with us to the beach when he was only a few weeks old! We were living in North Carolina at the time and my parents were with us. My mom held him under an umbrella while we all played in the water. Of course that was 34 years ago!

I'd just recommend plenty of sunscreen and cover their skin with clothing.

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In Myrtle Beach, a lot of people use the 10' by 10' tents for shade. They sink the legs in the sand and angle the tent where it works for them. It gives you a bigger shade area than an umbrella. Sunblock is obviously a must.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Being a ff and paramedic, and father to 2 dd i agree with the previous posts. IT IS IMPORTANT TO REALLY WATCH THEM FOR HEAT EXPOSURE. It is not fun to be camping with a sick kid let alone twins. The best advice is everything in moderation. If u see them starting to turn red, cranky tired it is probably time to get them out of the sun. Also one of the best pics is me with my dd when she was about 8 months, I am lying in the water and holding her above me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, been there, done that (not with twins though). The advantage to that age is that they can't run into the water! The disadvantage is both of ours at that age tried eating sand. DS was very upset by the experience







. DD went back for seconds.....








Set them under an unbrella if it is hot and sunny and they should have a great time!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

One thing we brought was a small blow up kiddie pool. We put water in the pool with buckets from the ocean. Only problem was she kept crawling to the edge of the pool and grabbing handfuls of sand into the pool and her mouth. I would put the pool on a tarp, under an umbrella if I did it again.

Have a great time!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Even with sunblock, monitor them closely. Supervision and responsible parenting are the key. check & recheck sunblock, shade, hydration, biting insects, etc. Hate to have Social Services come out for any oops.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

This can be a very fun and interesting time for them given the precautions already listed. This will give you a safe and controlled opportunity to introduce them to the ocean and all its wonders.

We took our girls to the beach when they were babies and it was fun city. We always brought our 10x10 easy up for a good shady spot to relax in. Mom always had them dripping in sunscreen, big ol hats, sunglasses if they would wear them. And yes, the pictures! Oh the pictures. They will make you smile forever.


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you guys so much!! I know it won't be easy but I agree that it will be great times!! We try not to slow down because of the twins, it just keeps us a little busier!!







I will take all the great advice to heart and pass it on to my wife!! What a ocean of resources this place is!!


----------

